# My computer becomes slow after a while



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

First of all - I really didn't know where should I post this, so please move the thread to it's appropriate place.
Second - I'm not an english speaker, don't mind mistakes

Basically, I'm having troubles and I'm going to go in detail:

My pc is:
HP Flyer Res 15.6" 15-R132WM Laptop
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz 2.16GHz
RAM: 4,00Gb (3,89Gb usable)
System: Windows 10 Home (64-bit)

After I got it, it overheated in a month and they changed the motherboard. I believe they changed it to some cheap chinese one, because for some reason before the change my HDMI port worked, now pc doesn't even recognize it. Apart that, no technical changes were made.
I also use a cooling pad.

Here goes my problem:
Since the computer stinks, I practically don't even use it much. I have one game installed (The Sims 4, which I play on lowest settings) and from time to time I temporary install an easy to-pass-time game. I also have photoshop. Besides those two I have installed chrome, skype, utorrent and 360 security. That's it. Those are all the programs. With a 500Gb hard drive trust me, the computer deff doesn't lack memory.
Let me go back a month, when the problem began. Basically, for no tracable reason, my computer started doing things and disrespecting me - deleting a 12Kb file would take a minute or two, to empty a recycle bin with 1 file would take 3 minutes, to open up chrome it takes about 2 minutes - ANY TASK I DO TAKES FOREVER. I was concerned. Deleted all the games that were on the computer, deleted all personal files, defraged my disks (even tho that's set up to do automatically), checked for viruses, updated drivers - nothing helped. So, I figured that maybe it's time to do my first reset (after owning the computer for more than a year the only "reset" type of thing I did, was update to Windows 10).
So I'm doing the reset, everything goes dandy and swell, until it hits me up with an error and after that it was ogre. I couldn't try again, couldn't boot to desktop. I had to get a windows boot cd or usb. And I did. Finally I have reseted my computer.
Happiness, joy, harmony. My pc works fast, everything is well. Now I'm being extra careful - installed only those programs mentioned, because these are the things I use regullary. With The Sims game, I stopped downloading mods and if I did, I double checked how does everything work and is everything ok.
Everything went good for a while.
And now it started again - The Sims 4 is unplayable, slow. To delete a small file it takes 2 minutes. To open chrome it takes 4 minutes. Honey, I'm not even going to speak about skype cause that one is just annoying. Boot up time went from 23 seconds to 1 minute and 45 seconds. To "refresh" the empty desktop takes more than a minute!

What is going on?? Why is this happening? I'm guessing it's a problem with my system, but what exact problem could this be? I'm dying here!

(P.S. Already began saving money for a new PC, which I should get around winter, but I still have to deal with this one)

Please help!
Thanks ❤


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

utorrent is probably full of virus/malware on copyright games

i suspect thats the issue

you could re-install a clean install and then DO NOT use utorrent at all

lets try a few things and see if we can basic clean the machine - otherwise will need to refer to the virus/malware forum

first remove the Sims and utorrent programs - you need to get a genuine copy of the game

Please note the following:

*I would suggest running some of the more common malware removal tools - this is NOT the full cleaning process, However, often the following may resolve some of the very common malware*.

The following programs will remove the most common malware and so at the end of the process , the PC maybe clean. If not , then we need to move to the virus/malware forum for a specialist to review.
*Do NOT* install/re-install any programs or run any fixes or scanners unless told to do so.
I would advise backing up all your important documents, personal data files and photos to an externl source DVD/CD or external hard drive.
Do not back up any Applications (programs). These should be re-installed from the original source CD(s) or website(s).
Be sure to follow the directions and run tools/scans in the order listed.
If you are getting any support on this issue from any other forum, please advise, as a) this wastes a lot of time and b) can cause issues on the PC as we do not know what else is being suggested.
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
*AdwCleaner Download and Run*
Download * Adware Cleaner* and save it to your desktop or somewhere you can find it {"downloads" is often the default folder}.
*Take care NOT to click on any adverts, for example PC Optimizer Pro. The correct link is the button labeled "Download Now @Bleeping Computer".*

Close your browser and double click the AdwCleaner icon on your desktop or the location you saved the file to {"downloads" is often the default folder}.

Click on the *Scan* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow it to run.
It may take several minutes to complete.

When it is done, the *Scan* button will dim down, and it will wait for you to make any exceptions to its suggested removals. Don't make any exceptions or uncheck anything
Click on the *Cleaning* button, accept any prompts that appear, and allow the system to *Reboot*.
You will then be presented with the report. Please Copy & Paste the full report into a reply here.
If you lose track of the log, it is saved in this folder C:\AdwCleaner\
The filename will be adwcleaner[xx].txt, where [xx] will be S1, or S2, etc. whichever filename is newest.

I have found that adwcleaner actually needs to be run a few times ( Three usually ) to fully clean out the malware this tool can detect

Please make sure you post a reply here for each log created

Please Post back if you are still having any issues, as we can run a couple of other programs , Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware if necessary and we have not already run.

If they do/have not resolve your issue - then we would refer your post to the Malware & Virus forum for one of the forum experts to review.
*-------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP 15-r132wm Notebook PC* - comes with Windows 8.1 64-bit
You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

That model laptop sells brand new for about $380.00 and doesn't come with the hardware that's needed for quality gaming and for running system-hungry programs such as Adobe Photoshop.
Windows 10 is also known to cause overheating and battery issues in some laptops.
You could add another 4 GB of RAM to it, but I doubt it'll have much improvement in speed and performance.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> utorrent is probably full of virus/malware on copyright games
> 
> i suspect thats the issue
> 
> ...


*Okay, using the AdwCleaner first time, the log file looks like this:*

# AdwCleaner v6.000 - Logfile created 24/08/2016 at 21:28:39
# Updated on 12/08/2016 by ToolsLib
# Database : 2016-08-24.1 [Server]
# Operating System : Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Username : vanilla - DESKTOP-I4B26N8
# Running from : C:\Users\vanilla\Downloads\adwcleaner_6.000.exe
# Mode: Clean
# Support : https://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

***** [ Files ] *****

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys deleted
:: Winsock settings cleared

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [745 Bytes] - [24/08/2016 21:28:39]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1136 Bytes] - [24/08/2016 21:28:26]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt - [890 Bytes] ##########

*The scan was really quick too, with no threats found, but I still clicked "Clean". Anyway, I'll do it two more times. 
Also, I did clean install on this computer, deleted all personal and whatever files before doing this scan.*


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

ClaireAnderson said:


> Run task manger and check the processes to see, if an unknown or irreverent process is causing the system to run slower. Sometimes, virus launch an unknown process which drains the system processing even with the presence of an anti-virus.


I always check the processes and never notice anything evil, ha! I never keep any background apps or programs open too.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> *HP 15-r132wm Notebook PC* - comes with Windows 8.1 64-bit
> You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.
> 
> That model laptop sells brand new for about $380.00 and doesn't come with the hardware that's needed for quality gaming and for running system-hungry programs such as Adobe Photoshop.
> ...


It's double the price where I live  But yeah, I do understand, that it's not meant for gaming. That's why I barely play any games at all and I don't expect The Sims 4 to run perfectly on high setting or whatever. A smooth gameplay on low-medium setting was and is good enough for me, you see. But now, with this problem I'm having, even on those low-medium settings the gameplay is impossible, with constant freezing and lags and FPS dropping to 11-15.
Also, I have noticed that with everyday my computer gets slower and shows more and more weird symptoms:
For example I get this weird glitch from time to time (and I will try my hardest to explain this in English, since I don't even know how to explain it in my native language) where suddenly this weird grain of pixels show up on my screen, for a split second, or in a staggering motion. It doesn't fill the whole screen, it's just a few pixels, but it's very noticeable and it is something that is not supposed to happen. Another example would be sound glitches, when it staggers or is stuck on one tone (really can't explain this)... And this happens in youtube, or with system sounds... Oh, also I sometimes just get a black desktop, no pograms, nothin - just and explorer and black desktop - after I exit chrome or whatever I'm using at the moment.

The RAM thing - someone did suggest me, that perhaps I should buy more RAM. But the fact, that computer can't even function as an "office computer" (Which this one is supposed to be) is the thing that bothers me. Does more RAM will just magically make the problem go away?

I've done a clean install, all programs are gone, all personal files are gone, I kept nothing. But I still feel the laggyness. It's very noticeable here using Microsoft Edge (since this time I'm not downloading chrome or anything else, unless needed).

Also, I should note, that I've done a HDD test using SeaTools and it passed.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's performance if this helps. No programs or apps were open.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> utorrent is probably full of virus/malware on copyright games
> 
> i suspect thats the issue
> 
> ...


All tests


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Is your c drive really that full? That could easily explain some of the issues.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I've done a clean install, all programs are gone, all personal files are gone, I kept nothing.


No need to run any further malware programs
please answer 
*valis*
Question please


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ATastyPotatoe, I've edited your first post for profanity, please remember this is a family oriented site.

thanks, 

v


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

valis said:


> Is your c drive really that full? That could easily explain some of the issues.


I mean this is a picture AFTER the clean install and NOTHING has been installed or downloaded besides adwcleaner. There are no personal files present or anything similar.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what is the capacity of your HD and how much free space do you have on it? From that picture, it looks like it is either filled out entirely or very close to it; in either case, that could slow the machine down.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

valis said:


> ATastyPotatoe, I've edited your first post for profanity, please remember this is a family oriented site.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


Oh sorry about that


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the specs for your laptop, it comes with a *500 GB*(465 GB actual capacity) hard drive.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

valis said:


> what is the capacity of your HD and how much free space do you have on it? From that picture, it looks like it is either filled out entirely or very close to it; in either case, that could slow the machine down.


 It seems that total size of disk C is 905 Gb and 864 Gb of that is free space


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

something is screwy there. Is that the C drive, and is your OS housed on the C drive?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in your laptop so we can get a better look at its hard drive:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your laptop will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

valis said:


> something is screwy there. Is that the C drive, and is your OS housed on the C drive?


It's the C drive and yes, OS is housed here


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

can you post a screen shot of disk management (like below): start > run > diskmgmt.msc > enter > open snipping tool and let us see what it says.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Do the following in your laptop so we can get a better look at its hard drive:
> 
> Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
> 
> ...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3982 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2040 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 927421 MB, Free - 884817 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2213
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

valis said:


> can you post a screen shot of disk management (like below): start > run > diskmgmt.msc > enter > open snipping tool and let us see what it says.
> 
> View attachment 251333


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's a *1 TB*(931 GB actual capacity) hard drive.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, that pretty much rules out my idea. Wonder why that other app showed it as full.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

At this point I feel like a paranormal investigator


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's not the original 500 GB hard drive, and it's missing the built-in recovery partition which should contain several GB's of data.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> That's not the original 500 GB hard drive, and it's missing the built-in recovery partition which should contain several GB's of data.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Well I did note in the first post, that after a month of owning this computer, the motherboard or whatever overheated and they changed it. But the only difference I saw after the change, was that the computer completely doesn't recognize the HDMI port


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

What could be done now?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8/8.1 or a computer that has UEFI instead of a BIOS, so I couldn't even advise you how to do a reinstall in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm going to leave this to the W10 pros, as I'm not that familiar with that OS.


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

flavallee said:


> I've never used Windows 8/8.1 or a computer that has UEFI instead of a BIOS, so I couldn't even advise you how to do a reinstall in it.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------





valis said:


> I'm going to leave this to the W10 pros, as I'm not that familiar with that OS.


Thanks both of you! Any help is appreciated ^^


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you first purchased the machine what windows version was installed ?
Did you upgrade to Windows 10

when you re-installed - what did you use to re-install windows 10
I assume you have carried out a clean installation

did you goto the HP site and install the chipset drivers ?
http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/HP-15-Notebook-PC-series/7234951/model/7605346
and other drivers - or let windows 10 decide what drivers to install ?


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> when you first purchased the machine what windows version was installed ?
> Did you upgrade to Windows 10
> 
> when you re-installed - what did you use to re-install windows 10
> ...


When I bought the machine, it had Windows 7 installed. 
When Windows 10 started their free upgrades, I figured that I'll accept one too. Didn't have to do anything, just press a few buttons and the OS upgraded.

When reinstalling, doing clean install, I use a Windows 10 recovery USB boot that I made when my computer was stuck with an error when I tried the first reset. The boot is easy to make since everything is in the microsoft website. When it's inserted, you can reinstall your Windows 10 and choose the option to "Keep nothing" that deletes all files and settings currently existing, so you basically start with a completely fresh new clean Windows 10 after the install is complete.

And the drivers: Windows 10 actually does this work for you and during the install it downloads all the drivers your system needs. I've never found any drivers missing after the Windows 10 installs and usually all drivers were up to date.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try installing the chipset drivers
check what version of windows 10 you have installed 32 or 64bit
http://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-Windows-Is-32-Bits-or-64-Bits#Windows_8_sub
and also install the other drivers
network
Audio
Graphics
its possible that windows is using generic drivers
you could check the version of the drivers using Device manager > properties > Driver
for each device and see what version/date has been installed first

When it freezes next - also have a look at event viewer
have a read here
http://www.howtogeek.com/school/using-windows-admin-tools-like-a-pro/lesson3/
see if there is anything that may help us identify the issue


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> try installing the chipset drivers
> check what version of windows 10 you have installed 32 or 64bit
> http://www.wikihow.com/Check-if-Windows-Is-32-Bits-or-64-Bits#Windows_8_sub
> and also install the other drivers
> ...


It's a 64-bit machine.

I downloaded HP Support Assistant, scanned for driver updates, I only needed to update the audio driver. So I did. But since I felt that this can't be right, I went over to Device Manager, to check out what's cooking up there. And what do I find?










When I select to "update this driver", they can't find it.






























Ok idk what other screenshots could be helpful <
And I don't know how much of a problem this even is?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

than ven/dev number refers to
Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface Driver
this one is for win7
i extracted the files and looked at the .inf 
and it matches the one listed
http://h20565.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=ob_132245_1&sp4ts.oid=6431933#tab2
but we need w10 version


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> than ven/dev number refers to
> Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface Driver
> this one is for win7
> i extracted the files and looked at the .inf
> ...


Yeah, I've been searching all over the internet.
Is this an important driver? What does it do exactly?


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> than ven/dev number refers to
> Intel Trusted Execution Engine Interface Driver
> this one is for win7
> i extracted the files and looked at the .inf
> ...


Perhaps I should downgrade to Windows 7? Would that fix the problems this computer is having? :I


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay, so, this is what happened now:

I downloaded this driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...gine-Driver-for-Intel-Compute-Stick-STK1A32SC
I updated my windows.
I restarted my windows.
I check out device manager and I find new stuff.
The last error is gone. But now, under








I find a new error :I Probably a bad driver or something, idk...








And the details say:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try using the intel utility
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html?iid=dc_iduu


----------



## ATastyPotatoe (Aug 22, 2016)

etaf said:


> try using the intel utility
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/detect.html?iid=dc_iduu


It just keeps showing me graphics drivers. And I updated them, so 2 drivers were installed: Intel(R) Display Audio and Intel(R) HD Graphics.
But the Intel(R) Trusted Execution Machine is still the same.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure what to suggest now 
http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/Intel-Trusted-Execution-Engine-98061-program.aspx


----------

